# Nigerian baby Goat got into the Cracked Corn/Chicken feed!!!!



## fiset94 (Jun 24, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon the kids were in the chicken coop and left the hatch door open... one of our baby Nigerian's ( 3 months old) got into the hatch and consumed quite a bit of cracked corn.

Fast forward to this morning... she was acting fine.. eating/drinking/playing. Then I went out to check on her at 4:00 this afternoon and she looked weak. She was standing quite wobbly around the water container.. but not drinking. I looked around the barn and found pools of diarriaha all around. I took her into the stall and layed down fresh hay and seperated her from the other doe. I then gave her drench and pribios.... one hour later she is puking EVERYWHERE... this goes on for two hours. I am really worried. I checked online and it appears that she may have been poisioned... so I went to my local CVS and picked up Activated Charcol... I gave her 2 little capsules and 1 tablespoon of Pepto... I also gave her 1 tablespoon of Baking Soda. 

She is still in alot of pain. She is moaning and can't stand for long. She will lie down then get up and reposition over and over again.....

What more can I do for her????

I need her to make it through the night so that we can get to the vet in the a.m.....


HELP!!!!!


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 24, 2012)

Let me preface this with, I know nothing but I can repeat what others told me when my baby had scours. Don't pepto, you want her to get it out of her. Hydrate with electolytes. Baking soda for gas if she is bloated. Look down a few posts and there was one about goats vomiting. It was poisoning and lots of the ones who seem in the know responded. I hope you baby makes it.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 24, 2012)

You can drench her with gel-ing electrolytes or with Jello to help slow the runny poop, but dont slow it too much (no pepto), she needs to get that junk out.

She will need electrolytes for sure, and some probios.

Is her belly swollen and hard?  I'd imagine that she may have some bloat issues going on.  If so, firmly pat the belly and see if she will walk.  Baking soda and or vegetable oil, drenched.

Banamine for pain (if you have it)


----------



## fiset94 (Jun 25, 2012)

We lost her last night. We are so unbelievably sad. This was our first experience with losing a goat.. and only had purchased her.. and one other doe less then 2 months ago.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  

It's hard, but try  not to be too discouraged. I lost hfour babies, one after another a year ago.  Two to a dog attack, one due to the neglect of the previous owner, and one had a reaction to medication.

Things happen, and they happen fast with little goats, and it hurts us!  


Do you have other goats or just the other doeling?  She will need a friend pretty soon, or she will be stressed.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2012)

Ii am so sorry for you.


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## fiset94 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone... we just picked up three other friends for her... but she doesn't seem to be taking a liking to any of them. She looks SO sad! She is moping around the barn and looking for her little friend that she lost. The other does that we got were:

A 2 year old nigerian in milk
a 3 month old doe ( the mom in milk's daughter)
a 1 year old doe


The mom in milk keeps bullying my little doe and I am worried for her.. she is not protecting herself at all- Should I seperate her from the new herdmates... or will they figure out the pecking order. I just miss Rosey so much... and I want to take the other doe inside and cuddle her in bed...wierd - I know. lol


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2012)

fiset94 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone... we just picked up three other friends for her... but she doesn't seem to be taking a liking to any of them. She looks SO sad! She is moping around the barn and looking for her little friend that she lost. The other does that we got were:
> 
> A 2 year old nigerian in milk
> a 3 month old doe ( the mom in milk's daughter)
> ...


I would pull your little doeling and the 3 month old (new) doeling and put them together so that they can become buddies.  Give them enough time (about 4-6 weeks) to bond very well and then put them all back together.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 26, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> fiset94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2. Or find a doeling her age to separate her with.


----------

